# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  ( أحاديث غير صحيحة ) مكذوبة ، موضوعة ، لا تصح أو إسرائيليات ، ليست بأحاديث

## amjed5

الحديث الأول :  [ سأل موسى عليه السلام ربه لماذا لا تنام يارب؟ فقال                الرب جل وعلا: أمسك قدحاً بيدك يا موسى,  واسكب بداخله ماءاً, وضعه في يديك, وحذاري أن تنام, ففعل                موسى ما طلب منه,  فظل واقفاً عليه السلام والقدح في يده وفيه ماء,                 فغلبه النعاس فسقط القدح من يدي موسى عليه السلام وانكسر                وانسكب منه الماء,  فقال الرب جلا وعلا: وعزتي وجلالي,  لو غفلت عن عبادي لحظة يا موسى لسقطت السماء على الأرض ]                . الدرجة : منكر و هو من الإسرائليات التي لا يجوز                تصديقها    الحديث الثانى :  [ تأتي عليكم دنيا تأكل إيمانكم كما تأكل النار الحطب ]                 . الدرجة : ليس له أصل   الحديث الثالث :  [ أنا حي طري، أسمع وأرى. يعني في قبره ]                . الدرجة : ليس له وجود في كتب                الحديث     الحديث الرابع :   [ أنا خاتم النبيين، لا نبي                بعدي، إلا أن يشاء الله ! ] . الدرجة : موضوع                بتمامه --- --- --- --- ---                --- أســـأل الله لي و لكم                الـــثـــبـــات اللـــهـــم صـــلِّ و سلم و زِد و                بارك على سيدنا محمد و على آله و أصحابه                أجمعين --- --- --- --- ---                --- المصدر : موقع الدُرر                السُنية . و الله سبحانه و تعالى أعلى                و أعلم و أجَلّ       *صدق                الله العلى العظيم و صدق رسوله الكريم               *   *و صلى                الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم               *     *(                نسأل الله أن يرزقنا إيمانا صادقاً و                يقينا لاشكّ فيه )*  *(                اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن تقوم الساعة عليهم و ألطف                بنا يا الله )*  *( و الله الموفق                )*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amjed5

* الحديث رقم 76 :  (( خير الأمور أوسطها )) . الدرجة : لا يصح الحديث رقم 77 :  (( رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في السماء في رحلة                المعراج ملائكة يبنون قصرا،  لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة، ثم رآهم وهو نازل قد توقفوا عن                البناء، فسأل لماذا توقفوا؟  قيل له: إنهم يبنون القصر لرجل يذكر الله، فلما توقف عن                الذكر توقفوا عن البناء  في انتظار أن يعاود الذكر ليعاودوا البناء ))                . الدرجة : ليس بحديث وهو من كلام                القصاص   الحديث رقم 78 :  (( رحم الله امرءًا اكتسب طيبًا، وأنفق قصدا، وقدم فضلا                ليوم فقره وحاجته )) . الدرجة : ضعيف    الحديث رقم 79 :  (( سيد القوم خادمهم )) . الدرجة : لا يصح      الحديث رقم 80 :  (( صلاة الفجر نور بالوجه، والظهر بركة بالرزق ))                . الدرجة : ليس له وجود في كتب                الحديث      الحديث رقم 81 :  (( صورة المرأة عورة )) . الدرجة : الحديث الصحيح هو : ( المرأة عورة )   الحديث رقم 82 :  (( عبدي تريد وأريد، ولا يكون إلا ما أريد ... )) .                 وفي لفظ :  (( أوحى الله تعالى إلى داود عليه السلام: يا داود إنك                تريد وأريد، وإنما يكون ما أريد،  فإن سلمت لما أريد كفيتك ما تريد،  وإن لم تسلم لما أريد أتعبتك فيما تريد ثم لا يكون إلا ما                أريد )) . الدرجة : ليس له وجود في كتب                الحديث       --- --- --- --- ---                ---* *أســـأل الله لي و لكم                الـــثـــبـــات* *اللـــهـــم صـــلِّ و سلم و زِد و                بارك* *على سيدنا محمد و على آله و أصحابه                أجمعين**--- --- --- --- ---                --- المصدر : موقع الدُرر                السُنية .* *و الله سبحانه و تعالى أعلى                و أعلم و أجَلّ*

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور عن هده الاحاديث

----------

